# At the end of this article



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

At the end of this article are ten relaxation techniques that maybe very helpful. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Thanks for this Eric.







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Those are real familiar to anyone who has taken a Lamaze class







That is exactly the kind of relaxation that was taught to us in L. class. Worked then, still works!







BQ


----------

